# Matlacha, FL Redfish, 9/21



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice sunrise this morning.










Hooked up early.



















My buddy Capt. Joe Harley with an oversize red caught on a #2 Crystal Schminnow.










One of two that ate a new crab pattern I've been trying. All three of these fish came out of the same school. Even when we had them completely spooked they were still tagging our flies. Very cool morning.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice work guys--a beautiful place to fish.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, nice reds on fly. I love that area too. Wife and I spent an anniversary weekend fishing down there a couple years ago. Looks like I need to be spending more time down there with my fly rod.  

What kind of boat is that, it looks interesting?


----------



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

The boat was custom made for Capt. Joe here on Matlacha buy a former mullet boat builder. I'll post some more photos of it soon. Might not technically be a micro but fits a lot of the categories. It is a great skiff and fishes as well as anything.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish.

Going to need a step by step on how to tie that fly ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice pics and nice reds  congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Nice fish.
> 
> Going to need a step by step on how to tie that fly   ;D


Oh yeah! That is an amazing looking crab pattern!


----------



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks, I'll post some details about the crab fly in the next day or so. One of my regular clients who lives in Idaho came up with it and we're still perfecting it. The redfish love it so far and the real goal is feeding it to a permit. It's a little tough to cast on anything less than a 9 weight.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

It did look kinda big, 2/0ish


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are awesome reds, on fly or otherwise!


----------



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a close-up of the crab fly. It was created by one of my permit-obsessed anglers from Idaho. We haven't landed one of those with it yet but the reds clobber it. One of the secrets is that he puts a glass rattle inside the body. Crabs are naturally noisy and sound is a big selling point with crab flies. You don't really tie this pattern, you assemble it.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ok, I'm asumming the left is the crushing claw and the right the cutter?    just messin' with ya, it looks cool and realistic. 

Years ago I used to put those glass clicker/plastic worm weights on my deer hair sliders and I think it helped fish locate the fly in some cases. I caught enough fish on them with out the rattles that over time I quite bothering to use them. But I agree they can and should help.

Neat pattern tho, looking forward to the assembly instructions, although as your typical male I never read them.  ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

but did you go to Bert's ?


----------



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Good trip....


----------

